# Help me to find my puppy's "Line"



## NicandNala (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi our 16 week old puppy Nala is a lovely dog and is coming along nicely. 

What I need a bit of help with now is finding out her "lines" people keep asking me this and i dont have an answer as i dont understand the whole thing. 

I know there are 3 lines American show-line German show-line and German working.

I dont know what is preferable and any advantages/disadvantages of any of the lines.

I have sent away for her 5 generation pedigree chart but fear I wont understand it 

Her parents are as follows
*DAM Barshar Meisha *
(Sire is Zampano Von Der Piste Trophe and Dam Barshar Cassandra)

*Sire Geeswood Jay *
(Sire flickzenburg vonmeister lex Dam Tolberg Extra At Geeswood)

Not that it matters to me as i love her dearly but i would like to be able to understand her make up and background as well as be able to answer questions about her lines 

thanks


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's a couple of links that may help:

flickzenburg vonmeister lex

SG1 Zampano von der Piste Trophe

GEESWOOD JAY

http://www.barshargsd.com/barshar_cassandra.html



That's all I can help with..there are others on this site that read pedigrees better. good Luck!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks pretty straightforward German Showlines to me........and someone threw the names in the database of the dogs in the lineage to hook them up down the line, so they are probably not particularly well known lines.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

You can tell a whole lot more about flickzenburg vonmeister lex by looking at his 6 generation pedigree.
6 generation long pedigree for flickzenburg vonmeister lex

Photos of Vonmeister Dynamite here
Vonmeister German Shepherds - Vonmeister German Shepherds

6 generation pedigree for Zampano Von Der Piste Trophe 
6 generation long pedigree for SG1 Zampano von der Piste Trophe

3 gen pedigree for Barshar Cassie 
Barshar Cassie

Homepage of Tramella GSDs UK. You can contact them and they should be able to tell you who the sire of Tramella's Larry is. (Tramella's Larry behind Barshar Cassie sire side)
Home Page

Correct 3 gen pedigree for Lararth Anteus of Deejays, behind Tolberg Extra at Geeswood
Lararth Anteus of Deejays
6 gen pedigree for Lararth Anteus of Deejays
6 generation long pedigree for Lararth Anteus of Deejays

This pedigree of Larath Anteus is missing the dam's side, but it lists his progeny whereas the correct pedigree for him at the above links show no progeny at all.
Larath Anteus


Link to contact info for Geeswood German Shepherds, They should be able to tell you who the dam of Tolberg Exttra at Geeswood is.
http://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeder/9023


----------



## John79 (Jun 9, 2020)

We have Zeus now 11 and Zam is his Dad. His proper name is K9 Brilliant Hoko. He's Zams double 
￼


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

8yr old thread.


----------

